
LaunchSet: Manage Beta/Alpha/Private Access and Data for Startups - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/08/launchset-betaalphaprivate-acc.php
======
felixmar
Seems like a useful service. One comment: the "Request Invite" link should be
much more prominent imho.

------
terpua
Congrats Danny! That was quick work.

